# Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez Signed for UFC 121



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Brock Lesnar will make his next title defense against Cain Velasquez at UFC 121.

UFC president Dana White confirmed with MMA Fighting Friday night that the heavyweight title fight will take place at the yet-to-be officially announced event, scheduled for Oct. 23 at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif.

Lesnar, 5-1, is coming off a riveting second-round submission win over Shane Carwin at UFC 116 last weekend in Las Vegas. Prior to the win, he had been on the sidelines due to a battle with diverticulitis.


Share9
Meanwhile, Velasquez most recently knocked out Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira at UFC 110 in Australia this past February. The American Kickboxing Academy member is a perfect 8-0 in his MMA career.

source : http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/07/09/brock-lesnar-vs-cain-velasquez-signed-for-ufc-121/


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Time to work on that sprawl Cain.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone fired up the Lesnar bandwagon yet? Lesnar by complete domination, no later than round two.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Cain couldnt put down Kongo and he landed like 200 punches. Mir did it with 1 punch. And people think this guy stands a chance vs Brock???

I dont. 

Cant wait to see this fight happen. Glad to see the UFC HW division is worth watching.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> Cain couldnt put down Kongo and he landed like 200 punches. Mir did it with 1 punch. And people think this guy stands a chance vs Brock???
> 
> I dont.
> 
> Cant wait to see this fight happen. Glad to see the UFC HW division is worth watching.


I agree.

Call me an asshole but I don't really even seeing this being competitive. Lesnar is going to take him down at will and maul him. Cain is just to small. I don't see him knocking Lesnar out ethier.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Cain couldnt put down Kongo and he landed like 200 punches. Mir did it with 1 punch. And people think this guy stands a chance vs Brock???
> 
> I dont.
> 
> Cant wait to see this fight happen. Glad to see the UFC HW division is worth watching.


Ya the punching power is lacking, it is quite possible that Cain is #3. JDS and Mir can still make it. It's just a lonnnng wait and see. I really hope Anderson will be doing a 3rd fight this year. 

I would like to see a Carwin announcement too after 117, I guess he fights the loser of JDS/Nelson? Dude's old took, but no damage except for the acute 'gassing' episode. When does his contract run out, the man needs to get paid.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this fight, but I do have Brock takeing it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This whole card is going to be epic if it holds together, can't wait to see what they add to:

Lesnar vs Velasquez
Stout vs Taylor
and who Rampage fights.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.

No lie.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.
> 
> No lie.


If Lesnar wins, you will never return to your account again, nor make another one?


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> This whole card is going to be epic if it holds together, can't wait to see what they add to:
> 
> Lesnar vs Velasquez
> Stout vs Taylor
> and who Rampage fights.


Althought that card looks epic, it has injury replacement(s) written all over it. Or at least that what we've been cursed with when it comes to the majority of the stacked cards.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> This whole card is going to be epic if it holds together, can't wait to see what they add to:
> 
> Lesnar vs Velasquez
> Stout vs Taylor
> and who Rampage fights.













is that really what theyre planning?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> If Lesnar wins, you will never return to your account again, nor make another one?


correct


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> correct


You're on. I've quoted you in the private forum, so we don't forget.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.
> 
> No lie.


As much as I'm rooting for Cain.........


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> You're on. I've quoted you in the private forum, so we don't forget.


i will put it in my sig as well


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Has anyone fired up the Lesnar bandwagon yet? Lesnar by complete domination, no later than round two.


Has been rolling since his mma debut, and not going to stop anytime soon!
Cain is excellent and definetily a top 5 HW, but this is just nightmare matchup for him.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cain obviously has this on the feet, and he's a good wrestler but I'd be worried about the size difference, its huge. Cain said recently that he's 245 and wouldn't put on more weight cause he's comfortable there, that's a 20lb difference, its worrying.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

David vs Goliath. We all know who won that battle. Cain is too skilled for Brock in every department. Hes going to prove hes a legit, deserving champion and i have a feeling hes going to hold the belt for some time.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That's my birthday! Let's make it a good one... WAR LESNAR!


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.
> 
> No lie.


OMG what would we do without you- please reconsider!!!!




:confused05:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.
> 
> No lie.


After Brock vs Cain


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am absolutely convinced on the outcome of this fight. Brock by complete, utter and total domination. This fight is going to look alot like Brock v Mir 2.

Though it will be fun to read the hoardes of Brock detractors think of new reasons why he is the one to beat him, only for Brock to prove them wrong as he has done every fight since Herring. 

Velasquez has better striking. That wont mean a whole lot when he is on his back the whole time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Only *104* days till Cain becomes champ?!!:thumb02:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> Cain couldnt put down Kongo and he landed like 200 punches. Mir did it with 1 punch. And people think this guy stands a chance vs Brock???
> 
> I dont.
> 
> Cant wait to see this fight happen. Glad to see the UFC HW division is worth watching.


That's a terrible comparison. Most of Cains punches were short arm punches on the ground.



UFCFAN18 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Call me an asshole but I don't really even seeing this being competitive. Lesnar is going to take him down at will and maul him. Cain is just to small. I don't see him knocking Lesnar out ethier.


Like he took Randy down at will? Cain is bigger, stronger, and a better wrestler than Randy is.



astrallite said:


> Time to work on that sprawl Cain.


I think Cain will defend the take downs just fine. It's Brock who is going to need to work his take down defense. Cain's wrestling and cardio are on another level. Brock will not be able to stop it for long.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> That's a terrible comparison. Most of Cains punches were short arm punches on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a man who knows what hes talking about. Like i said before, cain is going to outclass brock in mma, hes going to teach him a lesson. Whether it be striking, wrestling, what ever, cain is going to out class Brock and get the TKO.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> This is a man who knows what hes talking about. Like i said before, cain is going to outclass brock in mma, hes going to teach him a lesson. Whether it be striking, wrestling, what ever, cain is going to out class Brock and get the TKO.


Cain is going to out wrestle Brock lol, Cain couldn't even outclass Rothwell.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Cain is going to out wrestle Brock lol, Cain couldn't even outclass Rothwell.


You didn't watch that fight did you...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

420atalon said:


> You didn't watch that fight did you...


I did it's called an early stoppage because Cain hit's like a girl


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Cain is going to out wrestle Brock lol, Cain couldn't even outclass Rothwell.


Biased hate at its best. I'll keep a note just so i remember to ignore all your future posts on brock vs cain.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Biased hate at its best. I'll keep a note just so i remember to ignore all your future posts on brock vs cain.


Ok random person


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Cain is going to out wrestle Brock lol, Cain couldn't even outclass Rothwell.


LOL! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

This is easily one of the stupidest comments I have in on this forum. You are either a troll or just don't know what you are talking about at all.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> LOL! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> This is easily one of the stupidest comments I have in on this forum. You are either a troll or just don't know what you are talking about at all.


I know that Cain couldn't finish Cheick Kongo, and after receiving about 112hits in the face by Cain, Rothwell was still trying to get up because his opponent's hits were weak.
Knocking out Rodrigo Nogueira who is obviously not in his Prime anymore means nothing to me.But thats my opinion thx for the neg rep have fun watching Cain on UFC 121.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> I know that Cain couldn't finish Cheick Kongo, and after receiving about 112hits in the face by Cain, Rothwell was still trying to get up because his opponent's hits were weak.
> Knocking out Rodrigo Nogueira who is obviously not in his Prime anymore means nothing to me.But thats my opinion thx for the neg rep have fun watching Cain on UFC 121.


You said Cain did not outclass Rothwell. That is completely false. Also, rewatch the fight, the shots he lands on Rothwell throughout the fight are pretty darn hard. Not hard enough to knock him out obviously, but still hard enough that the fight was stopped. Rothwell took a ton of punishment in that fight and was completely outclassed. To say he was not outclassed is just ignorant.

And are you saying he KO'ed Nog because Nog is weak now? Because I think it may have something to do with how hard he hit him in the face multiple times.










That look weak?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm personally going with Brock in this fight. I think he will dominate the clinch and if he does get on top of Cain, Cain will have a very hard time getting off his back.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> You said Cain did not outclass Rothwell. That is completely false. Also, rewatch the fight, the shots he lands on Rothwell throughout the fight are pretty darn hard. Not hard enough to knock him out obviously, but still hard enough that the fight was stopped. Rothwell took a ton of punishment in that fight and was completely outclassed. To say he was not outclassed is just ignorant.
> 
> And are you saying he KO'ed Nog because Nog is weak now? Because I think it may have something to do with how hard he hit him in the face multiple times.
> 
> ...


No it has something to with Nog not having the same chin anymore,i don't have to re watch the Rothwell fight i seen it multiple times and i know how strong Cain is, Brock is going to overpower Cain without breaking a sweat.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cain has superior striking to Lesnar and has good wrestling but I don't think his wrestling will be good enough to take Lesnar down. We know that Lesnar can take one hell of a punch so Cain's only chance imo is to keep the fight standing the first couple rounds and tire out Lesnar and win a decision.

If Lesnar can get his hands on Cain and take him down I think he will be in a tough position, he has a better ground game then Carwin and is stronger then Mir though so he might be able to survive.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Cain has not proven to be a better wrestler than Lesnar at all. Lesnar has better wrestling credentials and Cain has never proven to have better MMA wrestling, thats a fact. Out wrestling Kongo and Rothwell doesn't prove anything. They are both poor wrestlers and Lesnar would have dominated them both as well. Kongo has been controlled by guys that he really shouldn't have been controlled against, and he has shown weak take down defense many times. He also took his fight against Velasquez on short notice. It didn't surprise me at all that Cain man handled him on the ground.

Lesnar on the other hand has out wrestled other great wrestlers like Carwin and Couture. Cain "may" have better MMA wrestling, but it's all speculation because he hasn't proven much regarding that other than how he out classes guys that aren't nearly as good of wrestlers as him or Lesnar. Right now I'd give Lesnar the advantage in the wrestling department, but we'll see when fight night comes. To say Cain is "clearly" the better wrestler is sort of bold to say considering you don't have much to base it on at the moment.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Cain has not proven to be a better wrestler than Lesnar at all. Lesnar has better wrestling credentials and Cain has never proven to have better MMA wrestling, thats a fact. Out wrestling Kongo and Rothwell doesn't prove anything. They are both poor wrestlers and Lesnar would have dominated them both as well. Kongo has been controlled by guys that he really shouldn't have been controlled against, and he has shown weak take down defense many times. He also took his fight against Velasquez on short notice. It didn't surprise me at all that Cain man handled him on the ground.
> 
> Lesnar on the other hand has out wrestled other great wrestlers like Carwin and Couture. Cain "may" have better MMA wrestling, but it's all speculation because he hasn't proven much regarding that other than how he out classes guys that aren't nearly as good of wrestlers as him or Lesnar. Right now I'd give Lesnar the advantage in the wrestling department, but we'll see when fight night comes. To say Cain is "clearly" the better wrestler is sort of bold to say considering you don't have much to base it on at the moment.


So you neg rep me because I did not offer proof that Cain has better wrestling? Tell how it's even possible to prove that? Unless they have a wrestling match I don't think anyone can prove that.

I agree out wrestling Kongo and Rothwell isn't extremely impressive, but he also outclassed Jake O'Brien, who is an excellent wrestler. 

So you discredit Cain's wrestling because of his competition and don't even include his domination of Jake O'Brien, then you say Brock out wrestled great wrestlers in Carwin and Randy? Getting one take down on an extremely tired and sluggish Carwin in the 2nd round shows Brock has great mma wrestling? :confused03: And struggling with a 46 year old in Randy who weighed about 50 pounds lighter also shows Brock's great wrestling? :confused03: The only people he out wrestled have been Mir and Heath Herring who are not wrestlers. So to say Brock has proven to be a better mma wrestler is is wrong. If your opinion is that Brock is the better wrestler than that is fine, just like it is my opinion that Cain is the better wrestler. But to say he has proved it and Cain has not is kind of silly.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> So you neg rep me because I did not offer proof that Cain has better wrestling? Tell how it's even possible to prove that? Unless they have a wrestling match I don't think anyone can prove that.
> 
> I agree out wrestling Kongo and Rothwell isn't extremely impressive, but he also outclassed Jake O'Brien, who is an excellent wrestler.
> 
> So you discredit Cain's wrestling because of his competition and don't even include his domination of Jake O'Brien, then you say Brock out wrestled great wrestlers in Carwin and Randy? Getting one take down on an extremely tired and sluggish Carwin in the 2nd round shows Brock has great mma wrestling? :confused03: And struggling with a 46 year old in Randy who weighed about 50 pounds lighter also shows Brock's great wrestling? :confused03: The only people he out wrestled have been Mir and Heath Herring who are not wrestlers. So to say Brock has proven to be a better mma wrestler is is wrong. If your opinion is that Brock is the better wrestler than that is fine, just like it is my opinion that Cain is the better wrestler. But to say he has proved it and Cain has not is kind of silly.


U neg reped me for having an opinion about Cain


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> U neg reped me for having an opinion about Cain


No, I neg repped you because your comment was so ignorant. You said Cain did not outclass Ben Rothwell. That is the same as saying GSP did not outclass Penn, or Hardy, or Alves, or Fitch. Just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> No, I neg repped you because your comment was so ignorant. You said Cain did not outclass Ben Rothwell. That is the same as saying GSP did not outclass Penn, or Hardy, or Alves, or Fitch. Just doesn't make any sense.


Yeah it's exactly the same good reason


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> So you neg rep me because I did not offer proof that Cain has better wrestling? Tell how it's even possible to prove that? Unless they have a wrestling match I don't think anyone can prove that.
> 
> I agree out wrestling Kongo and Rothwell isn't extremely impressive, but he also outclassed Jake O'Brien, who is an excellent wrestler.
> 
> So you discredit Cain's wrestling because of his competition and don't even include his domination of Jake O'Brien, then you say Brock out wrestled great wrestlers in Carwin and Randy? Getting one take down on an extremely tired and sluggish Carwin in the 2nd round shows Brock has great mma wrestling? :confused03: And struggling with a 46 year old in Randy who weighed about 50 pounds lighter also shows Brock's great wrestling? :confused03: The only people he out wrestled have been Mir and Heath Herring who are not wrestlers. So to say Brock has proven to be a better mma wrestler is is wrong. If your opinion is that Brock is the better wrestler than that is fine, just like it is my opinion that Cain is the better wrestler. But to say he has proved it and Cain has not is kind of silly.


I negative repped you because you refused to really back up your argument much other than acting like Cain is going to do to Lesnar what he did to Rothwell and Kongo which is very unlikely. I admit I sort of went overboard there bringing reputations into this and I apologize, but to send a negative rep back with a threat was fairly lame too on your part. :confused03:

O'brien is a poor example, his wrestling has looked irrelevant for a while. Arlovski looked more dangerous off his back than O'brien did on top, and Arlovski has a very sub par ground game. Then you see his ugly loss to Cain which that sent him down to light heavyweight where he got embarrassed by Jon Jones, another fellow wrestler. O'briens MMA wrestling has only looked good against Herring, but against any other wrestler, he gets exposed, at least from what he has shown.

Couture put up a fight, but Lesnar did out wrestle him. He managed to take him down, he even reversed a take down when Couture went for one of his own. He didn't dominate the wrestling aspect, but he did clearly win it in my opinion. Couture is getting old, but he didn't even reach his prime until his 40's. Couture's wrestling has always looked good other than that fight. He is a lot smaller, but his wrestling is still phenomenal. Besides, Cain will play a similar role, he is also bigger than Randy, but he is still a lot smaller than Lesnar as well. I think Cain could probably out wrestle Randy too, but I don't think he'd dominate him either.

Carwin was tired, but Lesnar still took him down easily. Carwin didn't even begin to defend it. I understand that it is probably a poor example because Carwin probably couldn't defend it, but at least Lesnar has shown his wrestling against another massive wrestler.

Lesnar hasn't completely proven to have clearly better MMA wrestling than Cain, but he is still slightly more proven. Also given his obvious size advantage, it's hard to not make the case that his wrestling will be superior. I appreciate you putting "in your opinion", and I respect that, and if Cain does out wrestle Lesnar, I will eat crow. I just think Lesnar right now has a stronger case of having better MMA wrestling, even if it is only slightly. As we know though, "on paper" has shown to not mean much, that's why I'm excited to see how this pans out.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> I negative repped you because you refused to really back up your argument much other than acting like Cain is going to do to Lesnar what he did to Rothwell and Kongo which is very unlikely. I admit I sort of went overboard there bringing reputations into this and I apologize, but to send a negative rep back with a threat was fairly lame too on your part. :confused03:
> 
> O'brien is a poor example, his wrestling has looked irrelevant for a while. Arlovski looked more dangerous off his back than O'brien did on top, and Arlovski has a very sub par ground game. Then you see his ugly loss to Cain which that sent him down to light heavyweight where he got embarrassed by Jon Jones, another fellow wrestler. O'briens MMA wrestling has only looked good against Herring, but against any other wrestler, he gets exposed, at least from what he has shown.
> 
> ...


It's all good buddy. Everyone is allowed to have an opinion (unless it's completely retarded that is). Me and you are cool, just having some fun debating some mma. One of us will definitely be eating crow come fight time haha.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Having Chuck Liddell as my favorite fighter, I've eaten a lot crow these last couple of years. I'd like a change of pace, but I got my silverware and plate just in case, haha.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Having Chuck Liddell as my favorite fighter, I've eaten a lot crow these last couple of years. I'd like a change of pace, but I got my silverware and plate just in case, haha.


Chuck is my favorite too. I'll send you some plus rep for that when I can.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> You said Cain did not outclass Rothwell. That is completely false. Also, rewatch the fight, the shots he lands on Rothwell throughout the fight are pretty darn hard. Not hard enough to knock him out obviously, but still hard enough that the fight was stopped. Rothwell took a ton of punishment in that fight and was completely outclassed. To say he was not outclassed is just ignorant.
> 
> And are you saying he KO'ed Nog because Nog is weak now? Because I think it may have something to do with how hard he hit him in the face multiple times.
> 
> ...


So he dropped Nog? If that gif went a few more seconds you would see Nog stand right back up....He was stopped sure, but the fact that he ate that many and wasn't out cold and got right up means Cain doesn't have the power or wasn't hitting it all that hard. And Nog is weak now or god's sake the epic GnP of Frank Mir finished him....


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Look, after the one-sided crushing that Carwin put on Lesnar in that 1st rd., it's safe to say that if Shane didn't punch himself out, Brock would have been finished. He survived. Lesnar has proven that he has a serious chin. Nobody hits harder than Carwin and if Brock can survive an onslaught like that, how is Cain going to beat him? Sounds like the fight will be a washout. I think Cain's *ONLY* chance on beating Lesnar is to make it a technical stand-up fight.Cain's stand-up is superior. Lots of lateral movement. *LOTS* of legkicks with bad intentions to weaken Lesnar's shot. I don't see Cain gasing, so he will have to use every bit of his energy. Velasquez needs to do whatever he can to keep Brock from taking him down or eating a lunchbox or two. Picking Lesnar apart from the outside is Cain's only chance. I think the biggest key to victory for Cain is constant, brutal legkicks. He has to wreck Lesnar's leadleg, chopping him down. CV will need everything and the kitchen sink to finish Brock and it still may not be enough...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> So he dropped Nog? If that gif went a few more seconds you would see Nog stand right back up....He was stopped sure, but the fact that he ate that many and wasn't out cold and got right up means Cain doesn't have the power or wasn't hitting it all that hard. And Nog is weak now or god's sake the epic GnP of Frank Mir finished him....


Are you trying to imply that Nog was fine or something? Nobody has ever knocked Nog out cold; I don't know if it can be done. How can you look at those punches and say he doesn't have that much power? That would have stopped anyone, not just Nog. And Nog didn't just jump right up, he was definitely seeing stars.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> Are you trying to imply that Nog was fine or something? Nobody has ever knocked Nog out cold; I don't know if it can be done. How can you look at those punches and say he doesn't have that much power? That would have stopped anyone, not just Nog. And Nog didn't just jump right up, he was definitely seeing stars.


Nog stood right back up he didn't wobble stagger nothing, yes Nog has a chin, but not like he used. Look it's pretty much this simple, how many other HWs out there could take a guy down and hit him in the head over 100 times and not finish the fight?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Nog stood right back up he didn't wobble stagger nothing, yes Nog has a chin, but not like he used. Look it's pretty much this simple, how many other HWs out there could take a guy down and hit him in the head over 100 times and not finish the fight?


Watch out u might get neg repped for that :thumb02:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Nog stood right back up he didn't wobble stagger nothing, yes Nog has a chin, but not like he used. Look it's pretty much this simple, how many other HWs out there could take a guy down and hit him in the head over 100 times and not finish the fight?


The punches you are talking about were short arm punches, not power bombs. I think Cain proved that he has the ability to hit pretty hard.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.
> 
> No lie.


I respect that, but it's gonna be a tough battle. Cain will have to fight a very gritty and intense battle for five rounds. He's gonna have to weather the storm for the first two rounds with Brock at full strength. Brock lasted three against Herring easily so it's hard to say Brock will gas, but Cain certainly should have the advantage there if he can take em to deep waters then allow his crisp striking and scrambles to tire out Brock. 

If Cain can stuff the take downs and pick him apart somehow for five rounds that would be ONE entertaining fight is all I can say. The odds are against em though based on what I saw and what everybody saw with Carwin. 

Brock Lesnar vs Cain Velasques
Division 1 national champ | Junior college national champ/two time all American @ Arizona State 
265-296 vs 243
5-1 | 8-0


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> The punches you are talking about were short arm punches, not power bombs. I think Cain proved that he has the ability to hit pretty hard.


Where exactly did he prove it? getting out struck by Kongo or catching Nog who doesn't have the same chin anymore?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Where exactly did he prove it? getting out struck by Kongo or catching Nog who doesn't have the same chin anymore?


When he absolutely destroyed Nog with devastating powerful punches. If you don't think those punches were powerful than I'm not sure what is.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's been a while since I've see the fight but I thought he didn't get back up for a bit and was definitely out and wobbly when he finally did get back up. 



Life B Ez said:


> Nog stood right back up he didn't wobble stagger nothing, yes Nog has a chin, but not like he used. Look it's pretty much this simple, how many other HWs out there could take a guy down and hit him in the head over 100 times and not finish the fight?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

js9234 said:


> It's been a while since I've see the fight but I thought he didn't get back up for a bit and was definitely out and wobbly when he finally did get back up.


I remember him standing right back up because I was blown away that he took that many shots and stood back up haha.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Nog stood right back up he didn't wobble stagger nothing, yes Nog has a chin, but not like he used. Look it's pretty much this simple, how many other HWs out there could take a guy down and hit him in the head over 100 times and not finish the fight?


No thats the murr fight which he got up and wobbled. in the cain one he was still laying there as herb dean had him and the docters came over, he came to immediately after herb stopped it but he was done. 

and a lot of cains GnP punches are short shots. in a old fight i saw on one of his highlights on the tube. he pulled back(he wore white gloves which looked awesome BTW) and cracked the guy, who went fetal straight away i think it was a bodog fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> No thats the murr fight which he got up and wobbled. in the cain one he was still laying there as herb dean had him and the docters came over, he came to immediately after herb stopped it but he was done.
> 
> and a lot of cains GnP punches are short shots. in a old fight i saw on one of his highlights on the tube. he pulled back(he wore white gloves which looked awesome BTW) and cracked the guy, who went fetal straight away i think it was a bodog fight.


Oh, thanks sorry, got the fights confused, I knew he did that in one of them.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say, nobody is going to be 'out wrestling' Brock Lesnar for the foreseeable future, for this reason i can't see Cain winning.. Brock is much more vunerable to submissions or a powerful striker than a wrestler.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Where exactly did he prove it? getting out struck by Kongo or catching Nog who doesn't have the same chin anymore?


umm how is getting out struck by kongo bad?. no one has out struck him yet, unless your talking about the murr fight which wasn't out striking him. murr cracked him with a good shot because he thought he was trying to take him down. landing one strike isn't out striking someone.

cain vs nog is out strikng somone


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Where exactly did he prove it? getting out struck by Kongo or catching Nog who doesn't have the same chin anymore?












Id like to see any man take those punches and survive. Look at the torque and power cain gets into that hook. He twists his entire body and snaps his neck into it, beautiful.

The combination of punches in that gif would of most likely killed you. So stop talking trash about Cain not having power when he clearly proved he has legit power his his stand up. His leg kicks also look viscous.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont see Brock out wrestling Cain. He only took Carwin down when he was totally gassed and had problems taking Randy down. He has good wrestling but not head and shoulders above the rest like GSP dose at ww. I think Cains gass tank and striking can get him the win and even see him taking Brock down in later rounds.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> umm how is getting out struck by kongo bad?. no one has out struck him yet, unless your talking about the murr fight which wasn't out striking him. murr cracked him with a good shot because he thought he was trying to take him down. landing one strike isn't out striking someone.
> 
> cain vs nog is out strikng somone


What are you talking about Cain has 8 fights 4 with DECENT fighters,Cain beat NO one impressive Nog is Slow and lost his chin his brother is the same speed Bader is going to Destoy him. Brock is not Kongo if Cain gets caught he's done if Brock takes Mount he's done.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Id like to see any man take those punches and survive. Look at the torque and power cain gets into that hook. He twists his entire body and snaps his neck into it, beautiful.
> 
> The combination of punches in that gif would of most likely killed you. So stop talking trash about Cain not having power when he clearly proved he has legit power his his stand up. His leg kicks also look viscous.


Look at Nog's speed and the leg work yeah Cain is very fast hitting a guy standing in one spot and throwing a punch with no force behind it.Yup that proves it Cain is def going to beat Brock with that performance.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Id like to see any man take those punches and survive. Look at the torque and power cain gets into that hook. He twists his entire body and snaps his neck into it, beautiful.
> 
> The combination of punches in that gif would of most likely killed you. So stop talking trash about Cain not having power when he clearly proved he has legit power his his stand up. His leg kicks also look viscous.


Show me the GIF where he was hitting Ben Rothwell with the same type of punches but, Rothwell was on one knee trying to get back to his feet. Where was the power there? GIFs PLEASE!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Show me the GIF where he was hitting Ben Rothwell with the same type of punches but, Rothwell was on one knee trying to get back to his feet. Where was the power there? GIFs PLEASE!


Here ya go








and this one just just because


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Look at Nog's speed and the leg work yeah Cain is very fast hitting a guy standing in one spot and throwing a punch with no force behind it.Yup that proves it Cain is def going to beat Brock with that performance.


You said cain hits like a girl, which is just so ******* ignorant. I posted that gif to show quite clearly he does not hit like a girl and if that was you taking those shots, you would probably of died. Beaten to death.



Spec0688 said:


> Show me the GIF where he was hitting Ben Rothwell with the same type of punches but, Rothwell was on one knee trying to get back to his feet. Where was the power there? GIFs PLEASE!


? What on earth are you talking about? Cain didnt land any stand up shots like that on Ben Rothwell. He landed ground and pound arm punches, not standing up boxing where he can create distance, twist his hips and his neck into his punches.

Edit: looks like BK beat me to it, cheers buddy. Cain is getting so much power into those short arm punches hes throwing on Rothwell, such a great comparison to the stand up boxing he brutalised Nog with......oh wait, they are two completely different scenarios.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> You said cain hits like a girl, which is just so ******* ignorant. I posted that gif to show quite clearly he does not hit like a girl and if that was you taking those shots, you would probably of died. Beaten to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nog is is Slow and Ben isn't exactly top competition,Cain got out struck by Kongo and used his wrestling to win the fight that will not work against Brock thats my opinion and i'm sticking to it.
And it was obviously sarcasm that he hits like a girl he's an MMA fighter.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Nog is is Slow and Ben isn't exactly top competition,*Cain got out struck by Kongo and used his wrestling to win the fight that will not work against Brock *thats my opinion and i'm sticking to it.
> And it was obviously sarcasm that he hits like a girl he's an MMA fighter.


So you think Brock is going to out strike Cain? 'The **** is wrong with you man?

Also for you spec:



















Spot the difference in punches and positioning. Take you're time though man, this is a tricky one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm gonna put 4 mil in vbookie on Cane if my funds stay up come fight time....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Im putting everything i have on Cain, thats how confident i, am of the result.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Im putting everything i have on Cain, thats how confident i, am of the result.


Instead of putting ALL 16,000 credits on the fight you could make the same claim as Guy Incognito??


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Instead of putting ALL 16,000 credits on the fight you could make the same claim as Guy Incognito??


Hey buddy, if i had 10000000 credits i would still do the same thing. I just havnt put many bets on on this site, like 2 or 3 i think.

Im pretty sure the admins or mods are not able to perm ban some one because of a bet. And no, i wouldnt do that any way, its just stupid.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Cain is game over


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> cain will win, i put my account on it. so if he doesn't than a MOD can delete it or i will purposely get banned.
> 
> No lie.


Don't do anything stupid


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Im putting everything i have on Cain, thats how confident i, am of the result.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Nog is is Slow and Ben isn't exactly top competition,*Cain got out struck by Kongo* and used his wrestling to win the fight that will not work against Brock thats my opinion and i'm sticking to it.
> And it was obviously sarcasm that he hits like a girl he's an MMA fighter.



First of all, Kongo is an awesome striker so there is no shame in that.

Also, that fight was over a year ago. Cain has improved dramatically since then. 

And finally, How does Nog being slow or not having a good chin anymore correlate to Cain not having punching power. They are unrelated.

Mckeever actually knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

wukkadb said:


>


It was hardly a tale. It was one sentence of text. At least try and use your out dated, over used internet meme's appropriately champ.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> It was hardly a tale. It was one sentence of text. At least try and use your out dated, over used internet meme's appropriately champ.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Hey buddy, if i had 10000000 credits i would still do the same thing. I just havnt put many bets on on this site, like 2 or 3 i think.
> 
> Im pretty sure the admins or mods are not able to perm ban some one because of a bet. And no, i wouldnt do that any way, its just stupid.


Actually, we already have someone stating they're going to hold him to his claim. Also, they have the ability to ban.  Whether they actually will, only time will tell, but I wouldn't bet against them.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

wukkadb said:


>


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> First of all, Kongo is an awesome striker so there is no shame in that.
> 
> Also, that fight was over a year ago. Cain has improved dramatically since then.
> 
> ...





> First of all, Kongo is an awesome striker so there is no shame in that.


 Why is he a good striker? His only 
decent win was against Cro Cop who he took to Decision.Just because Cain is a worse striker then Kongo doesnt mean Kongo is a good striker.



> Also, that fight was over a year ago. Cain has improved dramatically since then.


Yeah and Brock hasn't? Brock won by an Arm Triangle Cain never even had a Sub in his fighting career. 



> And finally, How does Nog being slow or not having a good chin anymore correlate to Cain not having punching power. They are unrelated.


What? common sense maybe? No chin equals less absorbing damage equals Brock surviving against Carwin.You actually think Cain is stronger then Brock ? if you do then i am done talking to you.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys please stop taking shots at each other.

Once again, Brock will use his size and canned ham hands to tool somebody. I won't write Cain off, though. He had that emotionless Fedor juggernaut look in the picture earlier in the thread.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

> Bknmax said:
> 
> 
> > Why is he a good striker? His only
> ...


I think you kind of missed the boat on this one. What I was saying is that Nogs chin has no effect on Cain's punching power. Having a weak chin will make it easier for a person to get knocked out, but just because Nog has a weak chin doesn't mean Cain hits any less hard. In that matter they are unrelated.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> I think you kind of missed the boat on this one. What I was saying is that Nogs chin has no effect on Cain's punching power. Having a weak chin will make it easier for a person to get knocked out, but just because Nog has a weak chin doesn't mean Cain hits any less hard. In that matter they are unrelated.


So you'r saying that if Brock was in there instead of Nog he would of been knocked out the same way? Because Cains power is still the same right?

If Brock can survive Carwins hits then Brock can survive Cain's,the only advantage Cain has is his hand speed and thats it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> So you'r saying that if Brock was in there instead of Nog he would of been knocked out the same way? Because Cains power is still the same right?
> 
> If Brock can survive Carwins hits then Brock can survive Cain's,the only advantage Cain has is his hand speed and thats it.


NO. Cain has a hand speed advantage, he has better technique than Carwin and he has better cardio. Thats 3 things he has over Shane Carwin. He also has legit power, he may not have the power of Carwin, but he does have some serious power. Watch that gif of the nog ko again.

Id just like to say again BK. You are aware that Brock ONLY beat Carwin was because he had better conditioning and cardio right? You do realise that? If Carwin had been fresh in round 2, Brock would of been demolished and that arm triangle would never of happened. 

Brocks evolution and improvement as a fighter hasnt been good. His wrestling is his bread and butter, this hasnt changed and it has been proven to be neutralised against other wrestlers. His kickboxing hasnt improved at all. The only thing we seen was that brock has heart and good recovery, nothing else.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

> Bknmax said:
> 
> 
> > So you'r saying that if Brock was in there instead of Nog he would of been knocked out the same way?
> ...


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Your losing your credibility with dumb statements like this. 


Mckeever said:


> NO. Cain has a hand speed advantage, he has better technique than Carwin and he has better cardio. Thats 3 things he has over Shane Carwin. He also has legit power, he may not have the power of Carwin, but he does have some serious power. Watch that gif of the nog ko again.
> 
> Id just like to say again BK. *You are aware that Brock ONLY beat Carwin was because he had better conditioning and cardio right? You do realise that? If Carwin had been fresh in round 2, Brock would of been demolished and that arm triangle would never of happened. *
> Brocks evolution and improvement as a fighter hasnt been good. His wrestling is his bread and butter, this hasnt changed and it has been proven to be neutralised against other wrestlers. His kickboxing hasnt improved at all. The only thing we seen was that brock has heart and good recovery, nothing else.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

js9234 said:


> Your losing your credibility with dumb statements like this.


Care to explain why i lose my credibility? Are you telling me if Carwin came out in round 2 fresh like he was in round 1 he would of easily been taken down and subbed? No, no he wouldnt.

Use your brain and work it out. Clearly the winning factor in the fight was cardio, the winner was determined by cardio. Shane looked like he was out on his feet come round 2, that is why Brock won.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Care to explain why i lose my credibility? Are you telling me if Carwin came out in round 2 fresh like he was in round 1 he would of easily been taken down and subbed? No, no he wouldnt.
> 
> Use your brain and work it out. Clearly the winning factor in the fight was cardio, the winner was determined by cardio. Shane looked like he was out on his feet come round 2, that is why Brock won.


You're not losing credibility, but making blind assumptions doesn't help your case.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> You're not losing credibility, but making blind assumptions doesn't help your case.


Blind assumptions? Its called common sense and logic. When both fighters were fresh in round 1 what happened? Lesnar got beaten to a pulp and lost a 10:8 round. What would happen in round 2 if Carwin had still been fresh and lesnar was sore and hurt?

Like i said, cardio and conditioning was the winning factor in the fight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^I agree


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Care to explain why i lose my credibility? Are you telling me if Carwin came out in round 2 fresh like he was in round 1 he would of easily been taken down and subbed? No, no he wouldnt.
> 
> Use your brain and work it out. Clearly the winning factor in the fight was cardio, the winner was determined by cardio. Shane looked like he was out on his feet come round 2, that is why Brock won.


You'r saying that like Cain is going to Mount Brock lol not with his size and stand up sorry


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> You'r saying that like Cain is going to Mount Brock lol not with his size and stand up sorry


What? I have real trouble making sense of your posts. Where did i mention or imply any thing about Cain mounting Brock? Also what the hell has Cains stand up got to do with him mounting Brock?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> What? I have real trouble making sense of your posts. Where did i mention or imply any thing about Cain mounting Brock? Also what the hell has Cains stand up got to do with him mounting Brock?





> Blind assumptions? Its called common sense and logic. When both fighters were fresh in round 1 what happened? Lesnar got beaten to a pulp and lost a 10:8 round. What would happen in round 2 if Carwin had still been fresh and lesnar was sore and hurt?


Cain is not going to Mount Lesnar, result Brock is not going to get beaten to a pulp.Cain will try to stand with Brock and since his STAND UP is not better then Carwins its going to lead Brock taking mount and the fight ending. Do you even read what you write?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a bit on the fence about this, with only a slight favor leaning toward Brock. I'm not as confident as most Brock fans are.

Cain's striking is fast & technical enough to outwork Brock for however many rounds as he wants, but its not Cain's style to sit back and be satisfied with a point scoring poke fest for the entire fight. He'll eventually engage I think and if Cain engages Brock too closely, Brock will eventually get his arms around him, and once Brock gets on top, even once, it could put Cain in a real dire situation. 

I think Cain's wrestling is fast & technical enough to be be effectively used defensively, but not offensively against Brock. If it were collegiate rules of no punching in the face, or having strict, small boundaries with no bull charging into the cage, Cain may be able to handle Brock's wrestling, because Cain has wrestled Brock'esque athletes in college, but wrestling someone Brock's size, strength & athleticism, isn't the same as fighting someone Brock's size, strength and athleticism. 

People don't fully understand that for Cain the wrestler who out-wrestled Brock sized athletes in college, that for Cain to be that 100% superior wrestler, he has to take that low dropping, shoulders in front, sprawl & shoot ready, T-Rex stance, to truly maximize his wrestling "advantage" (speed). Same with Brock, which is probably why his MMA shots look so projected. Brock can shoot quickly from a wrestling stance, but not an upright striking stance, so you can see him hunch first, then shoot, rather then coming out with a quick, unprojected shot. Same goes for Cain. He takes a primarily, almost boxers stance, so he can't utilize his (arguably) speed superiority as well as some are giving him credit for, because like Brock, he has to get a bit closer to utilize his wrestling, he can't go for TD's way out of Brock's bear hug range (theoretically). 

Between these two HW wrestlers. Their skillset seem to come alive in close range, where I think Cain's main advantage would be from mid/long-range, shooting from outside of Brock's reach. In a close range, grapple situation, I give the advantage to Brock.

I can see how Cain wins this and I can see how Brock wins this, but bottom line, War Brock.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Cain is not going to Mount Lesnar, result Brock is not going to get beaten to a pulp.*Cain will try to stand with Brock and since his STAND UP is not better then Carwins its going to lead Brock taking mount and the fight ending.* Do you even read what you write?


I would say his stand up is better than Carwin's, Carwin relies on his crazy power. I think Cain has better technique. How dose him not having as good stand-up result in a mount anyways?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

R3353 said:


> I would say his stand up is better than Carwin's, Carwin relies on his crazy power. I think Cain has better technique. How dose him not having as good stand-up result in a mount anyways?


You really don't know the answer to that? Power knocked Brock down Cain does not have the same power or SIZE, fast hands will only do so much against a person Like Brock who will bull rush you.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

R3353 said:


> I dont see Brock out wrestling Cain. He only took Carwin down when he was totally gassed and had problems taking Randy down. He has good wrestling but not head and shoulders above the rest like GSP dose at ww. I think Cains gass tank and striking can get him the win and even see him taking Brock down in later rounds.


Shane Carwin is the same size as brock and has better hands than Cain so it helps his TDD


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> What? I have real trouble making sense of your posts. Where did i mention or imply any thing about Cain mounting Brock? Also what the hell has Cains stand up got to do with him mounting Brock?


That's why I decided to stop arguing with him. His post are very illogical at times and he puts words in our mouths.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Cain is not going to Mount Lesnar, result Brock is not going to get beaten to a pulp.Cain will try to stand with Brock and since his STAND UP is not better then Carwins its going to lead Brock taking mount and the fight ending. Do you even read what you write?





diablo5597 said:


> That's why I decided to stop arguing with him. His post are very illogical at times and he puts words in our mouths.


Im dissapointed it took me this long to realise this kid is trolling. lol good job man, you had me fooled for a while there.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Im dissapointed it took me this long to realise this kid is trolling. lol good job man, you had me fooled for a while there.


Im trolling because I think the Champ will school Cain? How about this I will bet both of you idiots 50 k credits that Brock will win if Cain wins I will ofcourse pay u both 50 k


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Im trolling because I think the Champ will school Cain? How about this I will bet both of you idiots 50 k credits that Brock will win if Cain wins I will ofcourse pay u both 50 k


lol nice try buddy. No serious user would talk about Cains striking and then relate that to him full mounting Brock, that makes no sense what so ever. Troll harder son.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Im trolling because I think the Champ will school Cain? How about this I will bet both of you idiots 50 k credits that Brock will win if Cain wins I will ofcourse pay u both 50 k


No your trolling because the things you say don't make sense and you put words in our mouths. I don't have a problem with anyone thinking Brock will win, but your arguments are trollish. Id rather bet in vbookie where i will get better odds. And I'm already sig betting ColdCall420


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> No your trolling because the things you say don't make sense and you put words in our mouths. I don't have a problem with anyone thinking Brock will win, but your arguments are trollish. Id rather bet in vbookie where i will get better odds. And I'm already sig betting ColdCall420


WTF are you talking you both had about 4 people call u out saying that you don't make sence an your calling me a troll.if your both to dumb to realize how Cains lack of power and size will lead to him getting mounted then it's not my fault .


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> WTF are you talking you both had about 4 people call u out saying that you don't make sence an your calling me a troll.if your both to dumb to realize how Cains lack of power and size will lead to him getting mounted then it's not my fault .


lmao, you're brilliant.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Bknmax said:


>


Before the Lesnar-Carwin fight, I wouldn't have given Cain a chance. Although I still think Lesnar will win, anyone who can stay off the ground has a very good chance to KO Lesnar, imo.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mir did it with 1 punch yeah. But Cain also finished Nog faster than Mir. 

Cains only bad fight was the fight vs Kongo, which wasnt even a bad fight, it was a domination. 

I think Lesnar will win, but Cain could tko him. Although i think Cain is getting this title shot way to soon. JDS has done more than Cain and beaten better guys. He would of been a bigger threat than Carwin imo. JDS has better hands and better bjj.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm really mystified by Brock's lack of confidence in his striking his last couple of fights. He dropped Mur, Herring and Couture easily, with single shots, and probably only a year's training coming into those fights.

In his last two fights, he seems to have regressed badly; not really willing to exchange, and in a big rush to avoid any contact. 

This is a mental block for Brock, and it's a bit disappointing going backwards in such an important area of the fight game. 

Hopefully, he'll learn to trust himself and let his hands go. It will be a challenge as he'll be facing the highest level strikers from here on out: Cain, JDS, likely Shane Carwin again...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> WTF are you talking you both had about 4 people call u out saying that you don't make sence an your calling me a troll.if your both to dumb to realize how Cains lack of power and size will lead to him getting mounted then it's not my fault .


 I just reread all of my posts and all of your posts and it is clear you don't know how to follow and argument You have no logic and no organized thoughts. How old are you (serious question)? I bet you really struggled writing papers going through school. 

And show me these 4 people who called me out and said I didn't make any sense. I'm pretty sure you just made that up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> No your trolling because the things you say don't make sense and you put words in our mouths. I don't have a problem with anyone thinking Brock will win, but your arguments are trollish. Id rather bet in vbookie where i will get better odds. *And I'm already sig betting ColdCall420*


Ohhh^^ I have a bet with this guy as well diablo.

Good Luck to both of us. Let's school him a little


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> I'm really mystified by Brock's lack of confidence in his striking his last couple of fights. He dropped Mur, Herring and Couture easily, with single shots, and probably only a year's training coming into those fights.
> 
> In his last two fights, he seems to have regressed badly; not really willing to exchange, and in a big rush to avoid any contact.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Brock has an anvil for a head because he didn't look too beat up after the Carwin fight....not that he wants to eat punches, but it seems like he could and should be more confident in the exchanges because he does have power.

Still pulling for Cain at this point, but it does seem that this fight could end up anywhere.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> I just reread all of my posts and all of your posts and it is clear you don't know how to follow and argument You have no logic and no organized thoughts. How old are you (serious question)? I bet you really struggled writing papers going through school.
> 
> And show me these 4 people who called me out and said I didn't make any sense. I'm pretty sure you just made that up.


I'm not going back and reading old post because i'm doing this from my Iphone,but someone mentioned you guys losing credibility.I'm not the one giving Neg reps after making a joke troll


----------

